# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Any Tips To Get Through SXM Quickly for the Return Flight?

## H2O

American changed our Jan. 3 2016 departure flight out of SXM a couple of times now.  At this point our SXM flight home departs 1.5 hours after the SBH flight lands.  That's a bit closer than I would like following a busy holiday.  We plan to show up early and try to get on an earlier Winair flight.  We are also now committed to carryon luggage.   Please post any other tips to get through customs or through the process a bit quicker.

----------


## marybeth

I would try to get on an earlier Winair flight now, rather than wait til the day of. There is a Winair person who posts here sometimes, I forget their forum name but their "real" one is Claudio. 

We have had a very close call two weeks ago. Our Winair flight left 1.5 hours late so we and another couple got timed out at the check in kiosk. Thankfully, an awesome AA rep took us off to the side and got our boarding passes and checked our luggage through.

Three years ago we totally missed our US bound flight thanks to a Winair mechanical issue, for which they took no responsibility. We ended up overnighting on SXM on our dime. Luckily United changed our flight without penalty.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

You'll make it without any problems. 

But it just to be sure, here's a tip I picked up on the forum last year. As you come into the main part of the terminal, most people will hang a sharp right to go through immigration and there will usually long lines here. Skip all that and keep going straight down the hall. Just past the small "In Transit" desk there's a tiny kiosk (it almost looks like at ATM machine). You can use this to print your boarding passes and continue straight down the hall to the little X-ray room. And you're done!  A 45 minute wait turns into a 5 minute wait. 

This is only works if you don't have any checked bags. 

This is also works if you already have your boarding passes printed out (from St Barts), but either way, you can't have checked bags.  If you have your boarding passes, just skip the kiosk and go right to the X-ray room.

----------


## andynap

Actually even if you have checked bags you can use Premium IV to get your bags and go thru the security next to the Transfer desk. You must have boarding passes in any case.
For those using the new AA will they allow you to print boarding passes from their website 24 hours before your flight?

----------


## phil62

As far as I know, you can still print boarding passes 24 hours prior to your flight. My granddaughter just came home from college this past Saturday on AA and was able to print her boarding pass the day before her flight. 

Phil

----------


## andynap

> As far as I know, you can still print boarding passes 24 hours prior to your flight. My granddaughter just came home from college this past Saturday on AA and was able to print her boarding pass the day before her flight. 
> 
> Phil



Yes but that's not international and there used to be a problem with that in the past.

----------


## phil62

You might be right, Andy. We use PremiumIV, and they take care of everything for us. I can tell you that we are still able to print our outbound boarding passes. The problem with AA right now is that they are constantly changing departure times so it is very important to monitor the website, and you should also set up both email and text notifications so you know when they do make a change.

Phil

----------


## JEK

*View Reservations Help, Opens in a new window.*12/27/15

*Note:*

Online Flight Check-In is available anytime between 1 and 24 hours prior to departure for U.S., Puerto Rico and U.S. Virgin Islands flights and 2 to 24 hours prior to departure for international flights. Learn more about Online Flight Check-In.Reservation changes may not be reflected on your My Reservations list immediately. Just refresh this page to reflect any recent reservation changes.Checking bags or using your mobile device as your boarding pass? Visit Flight Check-In Options to choose the best option for you.

----------


## KevinS

Has anyone tried a mobile boarding pass at SXM lately?  They used to be paper only.

----------


## andynap

> *View Reservations Help, Opens in a new window.*
> 
> 12/27/15
> 
> *Note:*
> 
> Online Flight Check-In is available anytime between 1 and 24 hours prior to departure for U.S., Puerto Rico and U.S. Virgin Islands flights and 2 to 24 hours prior to departure for international flights. Learn more about Online Flight Check-In.Reservation changes may not be reflected on your My Reservations list immediately. Just refresh this page to reflect any recent reservation changes.Checking bags or using your mobile device as your boarding pass? Visit Flight Check-In Options to choose the best option for you.



very good

----------


## H2O

Thank you for the great responses!  I really like Bart-my-real-name's tip.  We will absolutely use that one.  I followed andynap's link and American indicates that mobile boarding passes are not available at SXM.  So, we will need to print the boarding passes.  We are renting directly from an owner, so we do not have access to a printer.  Is there an internet café with a printer?

----------


## KevinS

> Is there an internet café with a printer?



Center @lizes in Gustavia, on the 2nd floor, diagonally across from Bar Oubli. I found the following hours online, but I suggest that you verify them once you're on-island:

High season: from November to April, daily non-stop from 8:30 to 20h, Sundays and holidays from 15h to 20h. Low season: from May to October, Monday to Friday, 9am to 12pm and from 14 to 18h Saturday from 9h to 13h, closed on Sundays and holidays

----------


## kent1994

> You'll make it without any problems. 
> 
> But it just to be sure, here's a tip I picked up on the forum last year. As you come into the main part of the terminal, most people will hang a sharp right to go through immigration and there will usually long lines here. Skip all that and keep going straight down the hall. Just past the small "In Transit" desk there's a tiny kiosk (it almost looks like at ATM machine). You can use this to print your boarding passes and continue straight down the hall to the little X-ray room. And you're done!  A 45 minute wait turns into a 5 minute wait. 
> 
> *This is only works if you don't have any checked bags.* 
> 
> This is also works if you already have your boarding passes printed out (from St Barts), *but either way, you can't have checked bags.*  If you have your boarding passes, just skip the kiosk and go right to the X-ray room.



How do you go to St. Bath's with no checked bags?

----------


## Tiffany

We use Premium IV.  Vincent prints your boarding passes, picks up luggage at villa, expedites you through security (not really an issue in SBH, but helpful in SXM).  Rinaldo takes over at SXM and quickly gets you to your gate.  With a tight connection, their VIP service is worth considering; it costs about $200.

----------


## andynap

> Is there an internet café with a printer?



 I rent from Wimco and I have used their office across from the airport to print boarding passes. However, they have never asked if I am a customer. I just walk in and tell them I need to print boarding passes and there is a dedicated computer up front to use. It's worth it to try.

Also, Bart's advice about going right or left is ok if you are coming in on a large airline and use the gangway from the plane which lets you off on the upper floor. When coming in from SBH on a small plane you come into the terminal on the ground floor so you have to look for the security area. It looks like this

----------


## Bart -my real name-

The kiosk I was talking about is before Andy's picture but just after the "In Transit" desk. 

When we cane into SXM last week, we walked up a small flight of stairs (from outside / right off the plane) and then down a long hallway. At the end of the hall, most people took a hard right to go through immigration (and collect their checked bags). 

We (and you) should keep going straight to the little kiosk. You probably won't be able to see it if there are people waiting in line at the "In Transit" desk but it will be just beyond those lines

----------


## marybeth

I agree this might all work for the OP with no checked bags and pre-printed boarding passes, unless their Winair flight is delayed. Just 1.5 hours during the high holidays could be an issue without an expediting service like Permium IV.

Winair recommends 2 hours for the transfer. I'd try for an earlier flight.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I agree with Marybeth about the unexpected delays in leaving SBH. I didn't think about it until she mentioned but out flight was delayed too. Only about 25 minutes, not and hour and a half though. That's crazy!  But to make up for it our plane leaving SXM was an hour late!

----------


## SherylB

> How do you go to St. Bath's with no checked bags?



We just spent 8 nights on St Barth and both my husband and I had carry on baggage only. It CAN be done!!

----------


## Islander

> How do you go to St. Bath's with no checked bags?



Going to St. Barths with no checked bags is easy. Coming back from St. Barths with no checked bags is a totally different story!

Inbound: Empty suitcase, full wallet
Outbound: Full suitcase , empty wallet

----------


## H2O

Thanks for all the tips.  A lot of people missed flights today.  One young lady on the flight over from St. Barts was a bit demanding at the intransit booth.  Things didn't work out for her when she presented her phone as a mobile boarding pass.  She was told that a phone is unacceptable and told to print her boarding pass.  She missed her flight.  We stopped by Wimco to print out passes yesterday.  The folks at Wimco were very helpful and we had no problem getting to our flight.  Carryon saved us this time since AA moved the flight up, making for a tight connection.  I will note that a couple on the plane over told us they had paid for express service.  They hoped to make their flight but were told that the luggage would not make it today.  I guess the lesson is to be  careful flying on the first Sunday after the new year. Everyone has to get back to work.

----------


## Karen

> We use Premium IV.  Vincent prints your boarding passes, picks up luggage at villa, expedites you through security (not really an issue in SBH, but helpful in SXM).  Rinaldo takes over at SXM and quickly gets you to your gate.  With a tight connection, their VIP service is worth considering; it costs about $200.



Another vote for Premium IV.  We love them!  Glad that H2O got home safely.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> their VIP service is worth considering; it costs about $200.



Is that $200 per round trip (IE there and back)?  Or just one way?

Also is that $200 per person or per party?

----------


## andynap

> Is that $200 per round trip (IE there and back)?  Or just one way?
> 
> Also is that $200 per person or per party?



 From Premium IV website-  http://www.premiumiv.com/st-barts-vi...rt-assistance/

*VIP Jetbridge Greeting. We will meet you as you disembark your plane*
* Sint Maarten to St Barts * 







                 1 - 2 people 200



                 3 - 5 people 300



6 - 9 people 600







*Meet and Greet Service. We will meet you at the transfer desk on Sint Maarten*

* Sint Maarten to St Barts * 







 1 - 2 people 160



 3 - 5 people 200



6 - 8 people 280



Extra passenger 35







* St Barts to Sint Maarten* 







 1 - 2 people 180



 3 - 5 people 260



6 - 8 people 340



Extra passenger 35



*
Sint Maarten to St Barts * 







                 1 - 2 people 200



                 3 - 5 people 300



6 - 9 people 600

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks Andy!

----------


## andynap

I have used them from SXM  to SBH. They met me at the Transfer Desk, took my luggage tags and got my luggage and took it to the airline and we went thru the expedited security and directly upstairs to our gate.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I'd love it if they could guarantee seats on the next flight out to SBH!  I realize that's probably impossible, but I usually book a late flight out just in case the flight from the US is late and on this recent trip we almost didn't make it off SXM before sundown which was stressful.

----------


## KevinS

> I have used them from SXM  to SBH. They met me at the Transfer Desk, took my luggage tags and got my luggage and took it to the airline and we went thru the expedited security and directly upstairs to our gate.



I used to take a photo of our luggage and print them out an 8x11 copy so that it would be easier for them to find.

----------


## andynap

> I used to take a photo of our luggage and print them out an 8x11 copy so that it would be easier for them to find.



I put red tape on the handles of the luggage.

----------


## LindaP

> I used to take a photo of our luggage and print them out an 8x11 copy so that it would be easier for them to find.



Ha! That's what Bill does Kevin ! Of course the Premium luggage tags help also.

----------


## Islander

*http://www.caribbean-charter-flights...erge-services/


VIP Concierge Team**Caribbean Charter Flights offers the following VIP airport transfer services at selected hubs:

*

Personalized Meet & Greet (curb side, arrival gate, private aircraft or transit desk)Seamless transfer services between flightsEscort through airport terminal with dedicated VIP Service agentExpeditious Immigration & Customs formalities (special Immigration lines at selected airports)Baggage reclaim & transfer to your next flightFast-track security checkpointsAirline or charter operator pre check-inAssistance with priority boarding where applicableImmigration & Customs pre-clearance (private flights only)Lounge access at selected airports (additional fee apply)No queues, crowds or hassles
*As required:*

Baggage lost and track with inbound airlineLocal transportation servicesHotel booking assistanceExtraordinary services on request
Please note that our VIP Concierge Services vary at each airport. A detailed description is available upon request.


*St Maarten (SXM)*GET A QUOTE

1-2 persons : $1903-5 persons : $2956-9 persons : $395

*Optional Lounge access (not included): Soft drinks, wine, coffee, tea, hot & cold hors-d'oeuvres, Wifi, Newspapers & Magazines, large flat-screen TV with sport and news channels.*

----------


## stbartshopper

Mary Beth has been right from the beginning- what means more to you- an extra hour on the island on your departure day or making sure you make your connection home?

----------


## PIRATE40

> I put red tape on the handles of the luggage.



I still use yellow caution tape from the old SBC days....durable and easy to spot....used crime scene tape once and got a lot of uneasy stares....

----------


## Chipper

> Another vote for Premium IV.  We love them!  Glad that H2O got home safely.



Agree with above. Switched to PremIV after using St Barth Serv for many yrs. Vincent does a great job (as does Rinaldo).
Never worry about much when those guys are taking care of us.

----------

